# Are they first cousins, or second cousins once removed?



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm going through the book of 1 Chronicles in my OT bible reading. Since its mostly lists of names, its not the most fascinating part of the scriptures to read. I firmly believe though that they're there for good reason and they're just as beneficial as any other part of the scriptures. Someday maybe I'll appreciate the book better.

I was wondering if anybody knows of any charts online or in a book that takes the names in the book of Chronicles and organizes them into chart form - kind of like what you'd see with those geneology software packages? I'm thinking that down the road, something like this could possibly be useful if I see names mentioned in another part of scripture, or if I see that some guy of one tribe married some lady from another tribe, that seeing where in the geneological structure those names occur may add a tidbit to the bible study.

I noticed something interesting about 1 Chronicles. Does anybody know why in some places they give the geneologies in descending order (from the earliest to the latest) and in other places they do it in ascending order (like 1 Chronicles 6:33-43)?
Bob

[Edited on 7-2-2004 by blhowes]


----------

